# Non-spayed female --a question



## Mendeldave (Aug 1, 2011)

My wife and I have been looking for a Vizsla for a while now, and some potential options have come and gone but not quite worked out, as we wait for the perfect dog.

Recently, we were contacted by a very friendly breeder who has a one-year-old female, well socialized, crate trained, but will not be used for showing. We are considering this beautiful dog but there are some stipulations.

Mainly, the dog is not spayed and the breeder mentioned she can not be spayed for a while (something about growth plates still developing?). She also said they might like the right to reserve breeding the dog in a year or two. In which case they would take care of stud fees and we could either keep her with us when she gave birth, or they would take her for about a month until the pups were ready to be separated. We would split the $$ from the pups after expenses (though that is not the motivator for us, I'm just adding it in case people wonder).

This sounded fine at first, as we might actually want a puppy in a couple of years, but my boss mentioned that her doggy day care and dog trainer will not take non-spayed females. We're not planning on a doggy day care (but who knows) but we are planning on obedience classes and wonder if people think this will be a problem. Or maybe there are other issues I'm not even thinking of that you might see.

From all other accounts, the dog is beautiful and from a great line. She is a year old and would likely make a great companion for what we are looking for. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not really a pro or con, but are you ok with someone else having continuing input on how you raise and care for your dog for the next 2 years? As for the month of nursing, an entire month apart may be difficult but if you keep her while she is nursing, I expect the breeder will have other personal preferences regarding puppy care.

If you are a first time owner or breeder, the hands-on guidance may be welcome. If not, it may be burdensome. Think it through.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Based on the info you provided, I would be very reluctant. Why did she contact you? Had you previously given your name to her? How well does she know you & vice versa? Why does she want to breed a dog that she is not invested in showing or obtaining hunt titles etc.? That is a red flag to me. I would not want someone having input into my dog a yr or 2 down the road. If your dog goes away for a month, what if you don't agree with where she stays, how she is kept, who they are breeding her to? IDK, maybe I just don't have enough information, but it seems like she is fine having someone else raise her dog while she can decide if she wants to breed or not. She should already know if the dog is breeding quality, so why can't/doesn't she keep her? I know some breeders co-own dogs, and some dogs are homed elsewhere, but it seems like when that happens, it is within a tight-knit group who are all invested in the dog on a very personal & professional level. I could be very wrong about your situation, but my 1st reaction is "no way." If it were me, I would try and get the dog outright. Not spaying a dog until after their 1st heat or when their growth plates close (approx18m) raises the risk of mammary tumors to .8%; however, there are benefits to waiting (decrease in other health issues). We are waiting to spay our Pumpkin until she has been through her 1st heat. It is a controversial topic with varied opinions, so you will have to consider for yourself. Research. Many places will not take a intact female. Heat cycles will prevent participation in activities as well. Not necessarily a bad thing, but something to consider in terms of your plans, lifestyle etc. Best of luck with your decision


----------



## Mendeldave (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input!

I realize I did not give a great deal of info, but I should have added that the breeder was recommended to me from another breeder whom I wanted to get a pup from but is not planning a litter. I know some of the pups from that breeder which is why I was in contact with her. She gave me the second breeder's name and I had been writing back and forth a bit with her, and we were discussing the current dog in question as she felt it might very well suit my needs (a training companion, house dog, etc).

As to why she'd breed it, I actually think our conversation may have started with her saying she did not want the dog spayed till after the 1st heat and DID mention the rise in risk of mammary tumors, but said it was very slim and said that waiting would be better for the hips and such, and since I want a running companion she'd suggest that. I don't recall how we got onto the topic of breeding, but she was not pushy about it, and I may have sounded very receptive too (it seemed like a good idea at the time). 

I will definitely be speaking with her about it in more detail, but I suspect that she'd want to breed because it is a good hunting dog/family dog, just not a good show dog and perhaps she breeds for both aspects? I'm really not sure. 

When I get more info, I will post more detail. I really appreciate everyone's feedback so far. Definitely not a simple decision.


----------

